# Java JSON-Datei aus .Zip auslesen und Download mit Progress Bar



## JavaGamer (9. Okt 2014)

Hallo.

Ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen:
*1.* Also ich habe mit dem json-simple Library es hinbekommen, dass meine JSON-Datei eingelesen wird. Nun habe ich allerdings das Problem das ich diese mit weiteren Datein in eine .zip packen will, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich diese dann auslesen kann. ???:L
*2.* Zudem möchte ich in der .zip noch eine Datei die nur Downloadlinks enthält hineinpacken und dass das Programm diese Datei dann ausliest und alles Downloaded. Problem hierbei wäre nur, ich möchte gerne eine Progressbar für den Gesamtfortschritt und für den Fortschritt der einzelnen Datei angezeigt bekommen.

Bevor ich es vergesse, hier ist dass, was ich bisher schon habe:

```
public static String packName;
	public static String packVersion;
	public static String forgeVersion;
	public static String mcVersion;
	public static boolean isClient;
	
	public static void readJSON()
	{
		JSONParser parser = new JSONParser();
		
		try
		{
			JSONArray array = (JSONArray) parser.parse(new FileReader(Window.modpackDir));
			
			for(Object o : array)
			{
				JSONObject modpack = (JSONObject) o;
				
				packName = (String) modpack.get("packName");
				packVersion = (String) modpack.get("packVersion");
				forgeVersion = (String) modpack.get("forgeVersion");
				mcVersion = (String) modpack.get("mcVersion");
				isClient = (boolean) modpack.get("isClient");
			}
		}
		catch(FileNotFoundException e)
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Window.frame, "Die Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden!", "FileNotFoundException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			ErrorHandler.writeLog(3, e, "Die Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden");
		}
		catch(ParseException e)
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Window.frame, "Die Datei konnte nicht gelesen werden!", "ParseException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			ErrorHandler.writeLog(3, e, "Die Datei konnte nicht gelesen werden: " + Window.modpackDir.getAbsolutePath());
		}
		catch(NullPointerException e)
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Window.frame, "Die Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden oder ist null! ", "NullPointerException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			ErrorHandler.writeLog(3, e, "Die Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden oder ist null");
		}
		catch(IOException e)
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Window.frame, "Unbekannter Fehler beim Verarbeiten der Datei", "IOException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			ErrorHandler.writeLog(3, e, "Unbekannter Fehler beim Verarbeiten der Datei: " + Window.modpackDir.getAbsolutePath());
		}
	}
```
Zu beachten wäre vielleicht noch, das Window.modpackDir eine beliebige Datei ist (die auf .zip endet, sonst gibt es einen Fehler mit entsprechendem Hinweis und ErrorLog vom ErrorHandler)

Ich hoffe, jm. kann mir dabei weiterhelfen. 
JavaGamer


----------



## Joose (9. Okt 2014)

JavaGamer hat gesagt.:


> *1.* Also ich habe mit dem json-simple Library es hinbekommen, dass meine JSON-Datei eingelesen wird. Nun habe ich allerdings das Problem das ich diese mit weiteren Datein in eine .zip packen will, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich diese dann auslesen kann. ???:L



Sprich du hast Probleme mit einen ZIP zu arbeiten?
Was hast du denn bisher schon versucht in diese Richtung? Gibt es Code dazu? Was hat denn nicht funktioniert?



JavaGamer hat gesagt.:


> *2.* Zudem möchte ich in der .zip noch eine Datei die nur Downloadlinks enthält hineinpacken und dass das Programm diese Datei dann ausliest und alles Downloaded. Problem hierbei wäre nur, ich möchte gerne eine Progressbar für den Gesamtfortschritt und für den Fortschritt der einzelnen Datei angezeigt bekommen.



Alles Schritt für Schritt! Außerdem handelt es sich hierbei dann doch um andere Themen (Filedownload, Progressbar) was für einen eigenen Thread spricht.


----------



## JavaGamer (9. Okt 2014)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Sprich du hast Probleme mit einen ZIP zu arbeiten?
> Was hast du denn bisher schon versucht in diese Richtung? Gibt es Code dazu? Was hat denn nicht funktioniert?
> 
> Alles Schritt für Schritt! Außerdem handelt es sich hierbei dann doch um andere Themen (Filedownload, Progressbar) was für einen eigenen Thread spricht.


Nun ja, ich habe noch nie mit .zip im Zusammenhang mit Java gearbeitet. Zudem habe ich zwar schon was im Internet gefunden, allerdings Verstanden habe ich es nicht und einfach stumpf kopieren möchte ich ja auch nicht.... (also kurz gefasst, ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich dies Umsetzten soll in Code...)

Ok, dann erstelle ich mal zu Problem 2 ein neues Thema (sobald dieses hier gelöst ist, da Problem 2 die Daten von Problem 1 benötigt und ein paar weitere (die Downloadlinks)) und kann dort dann ja auch direkt mit Problem 3 fragen, da Problem 2 und 3 gehören teils zueinander...


----------



## Joose (9. Okt 2014)

JavaGamer hat gesagt.:


> Zudem habe ich zwar schon was im Internet gefunden, allerdings Verstanden habe ich es nicht



Gut was hast du gefunden und nicht verstanden?
Poste es dann kann man dir versuchen zu helfen es zu verstehen.



JavaGamer hat gesagt.:


> und einfach stumpf kopieren möchte ich ja auch nicht...


----------



## JavaGamer (9. Okt 2014)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Gut was hast du gefunden und nicht verstanden?
> Poste es dann kann man dir versuchen zu helfen es zu verstehen.




```
private static void readZipFile()
	{
		ZipFile zipFile = null;
		ZipEntry zipEntry = null;
		BufferedInputStream bis = null;
		
		try
		{
			zipFile = new ZipFile(Window.modpackDir);
		}
		catch(IOException e)
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Window.frame, "Unbekannter Fehler oder keine .zip-Datei!", "IOException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			ErrorHandler.writeLog(3, e, "Unbekannter Fehler oder keine .zip-Datei!");
		}
		
		if(zipFile != null)
		{
			@SuppressWarnings("rawtypes")
			Enumeration enu = zipFile.entries();
			
			while(enu.hasMoreElements())
			{
				zipEntry = (ZipEntry)enu.nextElement();
				System.out.println("Dateiname    " +zipEntry.getName());
				System.out.println("Dateigroesse " + zipEntry.getSize());
				System.out.println("komprimiert  " + zipEntry.getCompressedSize());
				
				try
				{
					bis = new BufferedInputStream(zipFile.getInputStream(zipEntry));
					byte[] buffer;
					int avail = bis.available();
					if(avail > 0)
					{
						buffer = new byte[avail];
						bis.read(buffer, 0, avail);
					}
				}
				catch(IOException ex)
				{
					//...
				}
			}
		}
		else
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Window.frame, "Datei ist null!", "Error", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			ErrorHandler.writeLog(3, "Datei ist null");
		}
	}
```
Also soweit bin ich bei meinem Versuch gekommen, aber irgendwie je weiter ich gekommen bin desto weniger habe ich verstanden (das über Enumeration weiss ich, Enumeration und darunter leider nicht)

Zudem weiß ich auch nicht wie ich das in die JSON-Datei einbinden soll (in den Parser) und wie ich an die anderen Datein rankomme, also an die Downloadlinks von Problem 2 und an den Inhalt der Optionalen Ordner, die nur benötigt werden wenn die Downloadlinks fehlen... (da dann ist das ja schon im Ordner in der .zip)
[Wie gut dass es die zurück-Funktion in Eclipse gibt, da eigentlich hatte ich den Code wd gelöscht da ich nacher nur noch :bahnhof: verstanden habe... aber immerhin hab ich den Code im Zusammenhang besser Verstanden als die Code-Schnipsel verstreut auf der Webiste mit 1, 2 Sätzen Erklärung für 10-20 Zeilen Code und dann auch nur so stumpf, wie diese 10-20 Zeilen Code entzippen die Datei beim einlesen...]


----------



## JavaGamer (10. Okt 2014)

Wirklich niemand der mir erklären kann, wie ich eine Datei die in einer ZIP-Datei einlesen kann?


----------



## Joose (10. Okt 2014)

> ```
> Enumeration enu = zipFile.entries();
> 
> while(enu.hasMoreElements())
> ...



Enumeration ist einfach eine Serie von Elementen, welche man der Reihe nach durchgehen kann.
In der "while"-Schleife gehst du jeden Eintrag deines Zips durch und liest von jedem Eintrag die bytes ein.
Mit diesen Bytes stellst du  aber weiter nichts an -> also rauschreiben (OutputStream) -> Dann ist dein Zip schonmal entpackt und du hast normale Files mit denen gearbeitet werden kann


----------



## chalkbag (10. Okt 2014)

Hi,

anbei mal ein Minimalbeispiel.
Dieses listet alle Dateien in der ZipDatei auf und gibt mir die index.xml ins err-Log aus.


```
import java.io.BufferedInputStream;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.util.Enumeration;
import java.util.zip.ZipEntry;
import java.util.zip.ZipException;
import java.util.zip.ZipFile;


public class ZipTest {

	public static void main(String...strings) throws ZipException, IOException{
		String zipFile = "e:/test.zip";
		
		ZipFile zFile = new ZipFile(new File (zipFile));
		
		Enumeration<? extends ZipEntry> entries = zFile.entries();
		ZipEntry entry;
		while( entries.hasMoreElements()){
			entry = entries.nextElement();
			System.out.println(entry.getName());
			if (entry.getName().equals("index.xml")){
				readZipEntry(zFile, entry);
			}
		}
		
	}

	private static void readZipEntry(ZipFile zFile, ZipEntry entry) throws IOException {
		BufferedInputStream is = new BufferedInputStream(zFile.getInputStream(entry));
		StringBuilder strb = new StringBuilder();
		while(is.available() > 0){
			strb.append((char)is.read());
		}
		System.err.println(strb);
		is.close();
		
	}
	
	
}
```


----------



## JavaGamer (10. Okt 2014)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Enumeration ist einfach eine Serie von Elementen, welche man der Reihe nach durchgehen kann.
> In der "while"-Schleife gehst du jeden Eintrag deines Zips durch und liest von jedem Eintrag die bytes ein.
> Mit diesen Bytes stellst du  aber weiter nichts an -> also rauschreiben (OutputStream) -> Dann ist dein Zip schonmal entpackt und du hast normale Files mit denen gearbeitet werden kann


Ok, danke. Gibt es denn auch eine Möglichkeit eine Datei die in einer .zip vorhanden ist einzulesen ohne die Zip-Datei gleich zu entpacken? Da unter Windows kann ich ja z.B. auch eine Textdatei die in der ZIP-Datei drin ist öffnen ohne gleich die ganze ZIP zu entpacken, so dass ich dann z.B. bei meinem Programm die Daten einlese und dann nur das rüberkopiere was benötigt wird ohne alles zu entpacken...



chalkbag hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> anbei mal ein Minimalbeispiel.
> Dieses listet alle Dateien in der ZipDatei auf und gibt mir die index.xml ins err-Log aus.
> ...


Kleine Frage: Wie mache ich dass nun mit einer JSON-Datei?

```
JSONArray array = (JSONArray) parser.parse(new FileReader(zFile.getInputStream(entry)));
JSONArray array = (JSONArray) parser.parse(new FileReader(entry));
```
Da die beiden Wege funktionieren leider nicht.


----------



## Joose (10. Okt 2014)

Ja wie gesagt bei deinem Code oben liest du in der Schleife je Eintrag/Datei im Zip die Bytes ein.
Was du mit den Bytes macht bleibt dir überlassen: Datei rausschreiben oder direkt verarbeiten


----------



## JavaGamer (10. Okt 2014)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Ja wie gesagt bei deinem Code oben liest du in der Schleife je Eintrag/Datei im Zip die Bytes ein.
> Was du mit den Bytes macht bleibt dir überlassen: Datei rausschreiben oder direkt verarbeiten


Ah, ok, danke.



chalkbag hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> anbei mal ein Minimalbeispiel.
> Dieses listet alle Dateien in der ZipDatei auf und gibt mir die index.xml ins err-Log aus.
> ...


Kleine Frage: Wie mache ich dass nun mit einer JSON-Datei?

```
JSONArray array = (JSONArray) parser.parse(new FileReader(zFile.getInputStream(entry)));
JSONArray array = (JSONArray) parser.parse(new FileReader(entry));
```
Da die beiden Wege funktionieren leider nicht.


----------



## Joose (10. Okt 2014)

Ich hätte vorgeschlagen das du erstmal das ZIP entpackst und dann direkt mit den entpackten Dateien arbeitest.
Ein spätere Optimierung kann man immer noch machen.

-> Schritt für Schritt!


----------



## JavaGamer (10. Okt 2014)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Ich hätte vorgeschlagen das du erstmal das ZIP entpackst und dann direkt mit den entpackten Dateien arbeitest.
> Ein spätere Optimierung kann man immer noch machen.
> 
> -> Schritt für Schritt!


Nur ich möchte ja nicht Millionen Datein auf dem Desktop haben, enthält die ZIP-Datei z.B. 100 Datein möchte ich nur die Datein haben, die auch wirklich für die Installation benötigt werden und nicht alles. Was soll ich mit 100 entpackten Datein wenn die Client-Installation nur 5 benötigt. Und damit das Programm weiß was benötigt wird, soll es ja die JSON-Datei auslesen und die Informationen der JSON-Datei mit deinen Einstellungen ergibt dann die Liste der benötigten Datein.
Aber beim entpacken wüsste ich auch nicht wirklich wie.

Hättest du denn eine Idee, wie ich ohne entpacken die JSON-Datei einlesen kann und dann nur die benötigten Datein in das Verzeichnis rüberkopieren/entpacken kann, ohne gleich alles zu entpacken?

(Natürlich könnte ich auch alles entpacken, allerdings weiß ich aus Erfahrung wie nervig dies ist und würde es deshalb lieber ohne entpacken machen, wenns geht (Bei OpenOffice wird auch erst alles entpackt usw. und mich nervt dies einfach, da ich dann wieder unnötigen Müll aufm Desktop habe, den CCleaner verarbeiten darf))


----------



## Joose (10. Okt 2014)

Wie schon gesagt ... entwickle dein Programm Schritt für Schritt. Wenn man immer alles auf einmal machen will handelt man sich mehr Probleme und Schwierigkeiten ein als einen lieb ist.

Also schaue erst das du das ZIP entpacken kannst und mit diesen entpackten Dateien arbeiten kannst.
Und wenn das funktioniert kannst du immer noch den Schritt mit dem Entpacken entfernen und stattdessen direkt mit den gelesenen Bytes arbeiten.

PS: Ich habe dir oben auch schon erklärt wie du die JSON Datei einlesen kannst ohne entpacken. Anwenden und einbauen musst aber du es 

PSS: Wo liegt das Problem mit den "vielen" Dateien? Entpacke, Dateien die benötigt werden verarbeiten, Daten verschieben wenn nötig, nicht gebrauchte Dateien löschen -> fertig 
Nur weil das OpenOffice anscheinend nicht hinkriegt, heißt es ja nicht das du es nicht schaffen kannst oder?


----------



## JavaGamer (10. Okt 2014)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Wie schon gesagt ... entwickle dein Programm Schritt für Schritt. Wenn man immer alles auf einmal machen will handelt man sich mehr Probleme und Schwierigkeiten ein als einen lieb ist.
> 
> Also schaue erst das du das ZIP entpacken kannst und mit diesen entpackten Dateien arbeiten kannst.
> Und wenn das funktioniert kannst du immer noch den Schritt mit dem Entpacken entfernen und stattdessen direkt mit den gelesenen Bytes arbeiten.
> ...


Zu deinem PS, nun ja, nur ich bekomme es nicht hin der Klasse JSONArray die in meiner Klammer mit der Klasse FileReader arbeitet die Datei modpack.json die in der Zip liegt zu übergeben... (entweder erhalte ich eine FileNotFoundException oder aber das ZipFile nicht kompatibel mit String ist und ZipEntry auch nicht...)
Hättest du da vielleicht eine Idee, oder wenn dazu nicht, wie ich die Datein per CCleaner automatisch löschen kann (also in den Papierkorp und dann CCleaner automatisch den Papierkorp leeren lassen), wenn CCleaner installiert ist?
[Heutzutage löscht man nicht mehr, man schreddert xD]


----------



## Joose (10. Okt 2014)

JavaGamer hat gesagt.:


> Zu deinem PS, nun ja, nur ich bekomme es nicht hin der Klasse JSONArray die in meiner Klammer mit der Klasse FileReader arbeitet die Datei modpack.json die in der Zip liegt zu übergeben... (entweder erhalte ich eine FileNotFoundException oder aber das ZipFile nicht kompatibel mit String ist und ZipEntry auch nicht...)



Wie schaut denn der Code in diesem Fall dann bei dir aus?
Wie lauten die genauen Fehlermeldungen?

Eine FileNotFoundException wäre ja eigentlich selbsterklärend.



JavaGamer hat gesagt.:


> Hättest du da vielleicht eine Idee, oder wenn dazu nicht, wie ich die Datein per CCleaner automatisch löschen kann (also in den Papierkorp und dann CCleaner automatisch den Papierkorp leeren lassen), wenn CCleaner installiert ist?
> [Heutzutage löscht man nicht mehr, man schreddert xD]



Warum willst du dazu den CCleaner verwenden?
Dein Programm entpackt die Dateien, daher weiß dein Programm auch was für Dateien es erstellt hat und könnte diese auch wieder löschen.
Es gibt aber eine Klasse Process welche es ermöglicht andere Prozesse zu starten.


----------



## JavaGamer (10. Okt 2014)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Wie schaut denn der Code in diesem Fall dann bei dir aus?
> Wie lauten die genauen Fehlermeldungen?
> 
> Eine FileNotFoundException wäre ja eigentlich selbsterklärend.
> ...


Warum CCleaner? Ganz einfach, die Datei wird gründlich gelöscht... (CCleaner hat meinen PC schon um so ca. 20GB erweitert, da 20GB Datenreste von nicht gründlich gelöschten Datein entsorgt wurden  ). Dazu müsste mein Programm dann aber auch wissen ob auch der Nutzer CCleaner installiert hat.

Die Klasse Process werde ich dann wohl noch verwenden dürfen, allein schon dafür, dass der Installer den ForgeInstaller startet nach dem Download und dann wartet mit der Installation bis Forge installiert ist und der ForgeInstaller geschlossen ist.

Mein Code:

```
package minecraftplaye.installer.handlers;

import java.io.BufferedInputStream;
import java.io.FileNotFoundException;
import java.io.FileReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.util.Enumeration;
import java.util.zip.ZipEntry;
import java.util.zip.ZipException;
import java.util.zip.ZipFile;

import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

import minecraftplaye.installer.window.Window;

import org.json.simple.JSONArray;
import org.json.simple.JSONObject;
import org.json.simple.parser.JSONParser;
import org.json.simple.parser.ParseException;

public class ReadInfo 
{
	
	public static String packName;
	public static String packVersion;
	public static String forgeVersion;
	public static String mcVersion;
	public static boolean isClient;
	
	public static void getZip()
	{
		ZipFile zFile = null;
		
		try 
		{
			zFile = new ZipFile(Window.modpackDir);
		}
		catch (ZipException e) 
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Window.frame, "Unbekannter Fehler: ZipException", "ZipException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			ErrorHandler.writeLog(3, e, "Unbekannter Fehler: ZipException");
		} 
		catch (IOException e)
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Window.frame, "Unbekannter Fehler beim einlesen der Datei als ZIP-File!", "IOException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			ErrorHandler.writeLog(3, e, "Unbekannter Fehler beim einlesen der Datei als ZIP-File");
		}
		
		if(zFile != null)
		{
			Enumeration<? extends ZipEntry> entries = zFile.entries();
			ZipEntry entry;
			while(entries.hasMoreElements())
			{
				entry = entries.nextElement();
				System.out.println(entry.getName());
				if(entry.getName().equals("modpack.json"))
					readJSON(zFile, entry);
			}
		}
		else
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Window.frame, "Die Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden!", "FileNotFoundException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			ErrorHandler.writeLog(3, "Die Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden");
		}
	}
	
	private static void readJSON(ZipFile zFile, ZipEntry entry)
	{
		try
		{
			BufferedInputStream is = new BufferedInputStream(zFile.getInputStream(entry));
			JSONParser parser = new JSONParser();
			
			JSONArray array = (JSONArray) parser.parse(new FileReader(zFile.getEntry("modpack.json").toString()));
			
			while(is.available() > 0)
			{
				for(Object o : array)
				{
					JSONObject modpack = (JSONObject) o;
					
					packName = (String) modpack.get("packName");
					packVersion = (String) modpack.get("packVersion");
					forgeVersion = (String) modpack.get("forgeVersion");
					mcVersion = (String) modpack.get("mcVersion");
					isClient = (boolean) modpack.get("isClient");
				}
			}
		}
		catch(FileNotFoundException e)
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Window.frame, "Die Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden!", "FileNotFoundException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			ErrorHandler.writeLog(3, e, "Die Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden");
		}
		catch(ParseException e)
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Window.frame, "Die Datei konnte nicht gelesen werden!", "ParseException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			ErrorHandler.writeLog(3, e, "Die Datei konnte nicht gelesen werden: " + Window.modpackDir.getAbsolutePath());
		}
		catch(NullPointerException e)
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Window.frame, "Die Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden oder ist null! ", "NullPointerException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			ErrorHandler.writeLog(3, e, "Die Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden oder ist null");
		}
		catch(IOException e)
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Window.frame, "Unbekannter Fehler beim Verarbeiten der Datei", "IOException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			ErrorHandler.writeLog(3, e, "Unbekannter Fehler beim Verarbeiten der Datei: " + Window.modpackDir.getAbsolutePath());
		}
	}
}
```
Nun ja, der Code sah schon mal besser aus, aber da ich einen Fehlerbericht auch gespeichert haben will mit kurzer Beschreibung, damit ich weiss, von wo der Fehler kommt...

Dies ist eigentlich die Problemzeile:

```
JSONArray array = (JSONArray) parser.parse(new FileReader(zFile.getEntry("modpack.json").toString()));
```
Habe es auch schon mit is.toString() versucht, geht auch nicht. Problem ist, dass mit toString() irgendein Schrott ausgegeben wird und dementsprechend kann er auch die Datei nicht finden -> FileNotFoundException...
Da dieser JSONArray bräuchte eigentlich die Datei in der Zip...


----------



## Joose (10. Okt 2014)

JavaGamer hat gesagt.:


> Warum CCleaner? Ganz einfach, die Datei wird gründlich gelöscht... (CCleaner hat meinen PC schon um so ca. 20GB erweitert, da 20GB Datenreste von nicht gründlich gelöschten Datein entsorgt wurden  ). Dazu müsste mein Programm dann aber auch wissen ob auch der Nutzer CCleaner installiert hat.



Finde ich unnötig. Einerseits hat nicht jeder CCleaner installiert und andererseits sind alle Dateien immer sauber gelöscht worden die ich mit Java löschen wollte.
Keine Ahnung woher du 20GB an nicht gründlich gelöschten Daten hast 



JavaGamer hat gesagt.:


> ```
> BufferedInputStream is = new BufferedInputStream(zFile.getInputStream(entry));
> ......
> JSONArray array = (JSONArray) parser.parse(new FileReader(zFile.getEntry("modpack.json").toString()));
> ```



Die Methode parse erwartet den zu parsenden JSON String.
Ein FileReader kann auch nur eine existierende Datei lesen, und das du diese Datei nicht entpackt kann das Filesystem die Datei auch nicht finden.
Aber im BufferedInputStream steht der Inhalt der Datei, diesen musst du lesen und einem String zuweisen. -> Diesen String kannst du dann an parse übergeben.


----------



## JavaGamer (10. Okt 2014)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Finde ich unnötig. Einerseits hat nicht jeder CCleaner installiert und andererseits sind alle Dateien immer sauber gelöscht worden die ich mit Java löschen wollte.
> Keine Ahnung woher du 20GB an nicht gründlich gelöschten Daten hast
> 
> Die Methode parse erwartet den zu parsenden JSON String.
> ...


Nun ja, wenn man immer alles über den Papierkorp löscht und dann dochwohl mal so 400MB Große Datein bei sind...und das so über 5 Jahre, dann kommt sowas wohl zu stande...

Ähm, nur ich habe keinen Plan wie ich dies anstellen soll, alles was ich versuche endet mit einem Crash...

```
private static void readJSON(ZipFile zFile, ZipEntry entry)
	{
		try
		{
			BufferedInputStream is = new BufferedInputStream(zFile.getInputStream(entry));
			StringBuilder strb = new StringBuilder();
			while(is.available() > 0)
			{
				strb.append((char)is.read());
			}
			is.close();
			
			JSONParser parser = new JSONParser();
			
			JSONArray array = (JSONArray) parser.parse(strb.toString());
			
			while(is.available() > 0)
			{
				for(Object o : array)
				{
					JSONObject modpack = (JSONObject) o;
					
					packName = (String) modpack.get("packName");
					packVersion = (String) modpack.get("packVersion");
					forgeVersion = (String) modpack.get("forgeVersion");
					mcVersion = (String) modpack.get("mcVersion");
					isClient = (boolean) modpack.get("isClient");
				}
			}
		}
		catch(FileNotFoundException e)
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Window.frame, "Die Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden!", "FileNotFoundException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			ErrorHandler.writeLog(3, e, "Die Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden");
		}
		catch(ParseException e)
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Window.frame, "Die Datei konnte nicht gelesen werden!", "ParseException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			ErrorHandler.writeLog(3, e, "Die Datei konnte nicht gelesen werden: " + Window.modpackDir.getAbsolutePath());
		}
		catch(NullPointerException e)
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Window.frame, "Die Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden oder ist null! ", "NullPointerException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			ErrorHandler.writeLog(3, e, "Die Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden oder ist null");
		}
		catch(IOException e)
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(Window.frame, "Unbekannter Fehler beim Verarbeiten der Datei", "IOException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			ErrorHandler.writeLog(3, e, "Unbekannter Fehler beim Verarbeiten der Datei: " + Window.modpackDir.getAbsolutePath());
		}
	}
```

Der Crash:

```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.ClassCastException: org.json.simple.JSONObject cannot be cast to org.json.simple.JSONArray
	at minecraftplaye.installer.handlers.ReadInfo.readJSON(ReadInfo.java:82)
	at minecraftplaye.installer.handlers.ReadInfo.getZip(ReadInfo.java:58)
	at minecraftplaye.installer.window.DescriptionWindow.<init>(DescriptionWindow.java:21)
	at minecraftplaye.installer.handlers.ActionHandler.actionPerformed(ActionHandler.java:19)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Die betroffene Zeilen:

```
JSONArray array = (JSONArray) parser.parse(strb.toString());
```
Die andere Zeile ruft nur die Methode in der diese Zeile steht auf...


----------



## Joose (10. Okt 2014)

JavaGamer hat gesagt.:


> Nun ja, wenn man immer alles über den Papierkorp löscht und dann dochwohl mal so 400MB Große Datein bei sind...und das so über 5 Jahre, dann kommt sowas wohl zu stande...



Wenn du in Java eine Datei löscht wird diese auch wirklich gelöscht und nicht "nur in den Papierkorb verschoben".
Und ab und zu sollte man den Papierkorb auch mal leeren, dazu braucht man aber keinen CCleaner.

Jetzt haben wir aber schon so viel Off-Topic deswegen, brauchen wir hier nicht weiter diskutieren was das löschen von Dateien angeht (außer ein extra (Forum)Thread).



JavaGamer hat gesagt.:


> Ähm, nur ich habe keinen Plan wie ich dies anstellen soll, alles was ich versuche endet mit einem Crash...
> 
> ```
> JSONArray array = (JSONArray) parser.parse(strb.toString());
> ...



Wo liegt das Problem? 
Die Exception sagt dir doch genau wo das Problem liegt: Du bekommst ein JSONObject Objekt zurück und willst es zu einem JSONArray Objekt casten, was aber nicht möglich ist.
Prüfe dein JSON und kontrolliere die Dokumentation warum du ein JSONObject und nicht wie (von dir) erwartet ein JSONArray zurückbekommst.

PS: Ich gehe eigentlich davon aus das deine Java Kentnisse schon weiter sind. Daher wundert es mich eigentlich, dass das Lesen und Deuten einer Exception Probleme bereitet.


----------



## JavaGamer (10. Okt 2014)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du in Java eine Datei löscht wird diese auch wirklich gelöscht und nicht "nur in den Papierkorb verschoben".
> Und ab und zu sollte man den Papierkorb auch mal leeren, dazu braucht man aber keinen CCleaner.
> 
> Jetzt haben wir aber schon so viel Off-Topic deswegen, brauchen wir hier nicht weiter diskutieren was das löschen von Dateien angeht (außer ein extra (Forum)Thread).
> ...



Nun ja, mit der Deutung oder dem Beheben von Exception habe ich manchmal so meine Probleme... (kommt denke ich mal mit der Erfahrung, da bisher hatte ich halt wenige Exceptions zum Beheben, da ich meine Anwendungen immer so ausgeführt habe, dass es dazu eigentlich nicht kommen kann und in den meisten Fällen auch schon vorher mich darum gekümmert habe (dass es z.B. nicht zu einer NPE kommen kann))

Habs jetzt auf jeden Fall gelöst:

```
JSONObject jsonObject = (JSONObject) jsonParser.parse(strb.toString());
			
			packName = (String) jsonObject.get("packName");
			packVersion = (String) jsonObject.get("packVersion");
			forgeVersion = (String) jsonObject.get("forgeVersion");
			mcVersion = (String) jsonObject.get("mcVersion");
```

Wie kann ich eigentlich das Thema als erledigt makieren, es gab damals ja einen Button dafür aber seit dem Forum-Update finde ich diesen nicht, nun ja, war auch schon lange nicht mehr hier.


----------

